# Maggette update (He has been cleared for full-contact practice)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_993347.php 



> Injured forward Corey Maggette said Thursday the rehabilitation of his injured left foot is coming along better than expected. He hinted that his return date could come sooner than the projected March 1.
> 
> "Sometime next week, I should be cleared to start doing some stuff on the court," he said.
> 
> Maggette stayed after practice to shoot free throws and said it was the first time he had shot the ball since being injured Dec. 5 against Miami.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep10feb10,1,2441256.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Corey Maggette, sidelined for 27 games because of a separated ligament in his left foot, came to practice Thursday for the first time without a soft cast, which was removed Jan. 31. He said he hopes to be cleared to get back on the court for light workouts next week.
> 
> "It's good to be walking again. That's the biggest thing," Maggette said.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Maggette update*

Awesome. Let's just hope that he doesn't go back too soon and reinjure it.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

Good news.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

id still feel a lot better if they would just come out already and say he doesnt need surgery. I dont know why they havent said that if its not an option anymore.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

Sounds like good news. I hope he doesnt rush back though.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

I think we all know the Clips will be cautious with the "progress" of Maggs injury, since it was mis-diagnosed to begin with (watcha talkin' bout).

I can't wait to see Maggs back in his 50 jersey.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_995871.php 



> "I'm taking it one day at a time but it's healing faster than expected," Maggette said. "I'm pretty sure that I'll be back on the court next week, doing something. I know I'll be back playing, too, I just don't know exactly when."


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

More good news about Mags. Cant wait to see him back on the court drawing fouls again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/maggette_060214.html



> Clippers swingman Corey Maggette today had his injured left foot re-evaluated by team physician Dr. Tony Daly. *The examination and X-ray showed continued healing in the separated ligament in his foot which has kept him sidelined for the past 32 games.*
> 
> *Maggette has been cleared to begin an on-court rehabilitation program as well as stationary shooting immediately. *A timetable for his return to game action has yet to be determined.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers21feb21,1,1158148.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Maggette has not been cleared to participate in contact drills, and team medical personnel said there is still no timetable for his return, but the Clippers expect him to be back soon.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

"no timetable" and "back soon" just do not go together. We hve people who have timetables of as far as one month or more, how can they not have a timetable... Our wonderful team medical personnel at it again.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*



yamaneko said:


> "no timetable" and "back soon" just do not go together. We hve people who have timetables of as far as one month or more, how can they not have a timetable... Our wonderful team medical personnel at it again.


Honestly, does anyone on the Clippers staff have a Medical Degree? Over the past few years, they seem to have just been completely inept.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Maggette update*

Thanks for the updates Weasel.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html 



> Team physician, Dr. Tony Daly has cleared the team's second leading scorer to add lateral movement to his daily workout routine on the court and expressed added confidence that Maggette could avoid surgery and be back playing sometime within the first two weeks of March.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

i was hoping to see maggette this march but oh well, as long as he comes back healthy.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Maggette update*

it changing from march 1st to "within the first two weeks of march" doesn't sound like a good development.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Maggette update*

Maggette + 2nd for Shard Lewis? god damn lets trade his *** already and get someone who can make an impact now, esp. with Ross out as well and Dunleavy not playing Singleton


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

No worries, the wait will payoff. As much as the Clippers need him he will do his thing when back.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Maggette update*



Weasel said:


> No worries, the wait will payoff. As much as the Clippers need him he will do his thing when back.


And hopefully be a force in the playoffs!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

i doubt he will come back this year....but hope so......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

"Maggette + 2nd for Shard Lewis? god damn lets trade his *** already and get someone who can make an impact now, esp. with Ross out as well and Dunleavy not playing Singleton"


hahhaha yeah thats my attitude towards it ......but then again i dont know....id rather have Corey


come back next year and years after and have us have playoff runs and actually make the playoffs

than him just do it this one year, and maybe he reaggrivate the injury....so..i dont know....


but hope he comes back full strength so he can do his usual run n gun layup and 1 
you know!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

man i think he should put James in their atleast periodically man 


**** he gives us a spark , and REBOUNDING something we have really really beeng lagging the last

games and it gets annoying geesh atleast James goes for the ball

:eek8:


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Maggette update*

Maggette might be back wednesday?? HEs been rehabbing in Vegas durig the all star break with the clippers strength and conditioning coach. THat coach said Maggette returning Wednesday is "realistic". Apparently Maggette wanted to be back this weak but Dun wanted him to rest more. SO i guess his foot is healed and now he just has to get his game back(getting to the hoop).

Source


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

Good to hear if this is true. The team will have to readjust with Maggette. It probably will take at least 10 games.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Maggette worked on straight ahead and lateral explosiveness with Strength and Conditioning Coach Richard Williams on his path to return to game action. The separated ligament in his left foot that sidelined him since early December is healed. He's very close to getting back into the fold.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

Couldnt come at a better time. Finish the season strong going into the playoffs at the 5/6 spot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

Maggette just said he is seeing the doctors tomarrow at 8:30am and he hopes to be back on the court Thursday.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

thursday? u mean tomorrow? that was his targeted date unless he changed it again


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> thursday? u mean tomorrow? that was his targeted date unless he changed it again



He said Thursday in his interview.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

when u mean "on court" do u mean he's back to regular practice? cuz there's no game on thursday


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Maggette update*

He told ralph and mike he would be playing next week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_1020850.php



> Today is a big day for Clippers forward Corey Maggette. He will have the scheduled examination of his left foot, and barring any unforeseen occurrence, Maggette will be cleared to begin practicing Thursday with the team.





> Asked when he thought his first game back would be, Maggette said: "It's going to be soon. But I'm not going to say when. I'm going to keep that a secret. But if the playoffs were last week, I probably would have played."





> "It's probably going to take a couple of days for me when I get back on the floor to get accustomed to running up and down the court with the guys.
> 
> "From there, I just have to work myself back into playing. It's not all going to come back in one week."


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Maggette update*

This is really great news. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Once he is back he will give us a good lift from the bench for the first few games until he works his way to the starting lineup, which then Radmanovic will be a good lift from the bench.

I hope that all 3 guys(Ross,Corey,Kaman) are all healthy and playing for that San Antonio game, we will need them for this one.

Playoffs here we come :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Go Clippers


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Maggette update*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/medical_update_060228.html



> *Clippers swingman Corey Maggette has been cleared by team physician Dr. Tony Daly to resume full-contact practice with the team following an examination this morning. *No timetable has been set for Maggette’s return to game action. Maggette, who is averaging 21.7 points and 5.5 rebounds in 13 games this season, has missed the last 38 games after separating a ligament in his left foot during the Clippers December 5 victory over the Miami Heat at STAPLES Center. His foot was placed in a cast following the injury and was removed in Los Angeles on January 31. Maggette, who has been rehabilitating the injury during the month of February, is officially listed as day-to-day.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news!!

If Maggette stays healthy, I predict the Clippers will win the Pacific.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Awesome. Let's just hope that he doesn't go back too soon and reinjure it."



thats what im fearing :eek8:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

On Clippers.com it states that the Maggette is hoping to play either Friday or Sunday. I am excited, its been a while and he is needed.


----------

